# [Thu 18th Apr 2013] Mrs Mills Experience play music hall - free! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Apr 16, 2013)

*FREE ENTRY ALL NIGHT!*

We're going to have a big Brixton night of music hall singalongs with the fabulous Mrs Mills Experience playing live.

The band have already appeared on numerous TV shows (BrixtonBuzz.TV will also be filming this show), and after this gig they're hopping in their charabanc and heading off to Brighton to support the amazing Chas & Dave.

As ever, we'll also have a gang of DJs playing ska, indie, dance, new wave, electro, punk, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly - and it's FREE all night!

GIG DETAILS:






*MRS MILLS EXPERIENCE*
Rolling out a barrel of irony-untroubled, hipster-free, good time entertainment, the Mrs Mills Experience is made up of an unlikely combination of Brixton-based dance DJs and punk musicians united by their improbable love of piano-thumper extraordinaire, Mrs Gladys Mills.

Delivering a variety pack of authentic, working class singalong tunes, the Mrs Mills Experience aims to make the audience the star, unleashing a salvo of good time music for these austerity stricken times. Expect a full on party atmosphere, with party hats, streamers and singalongs!

This new band have already been making huge waves, appearing on a BBC documentary as well as being filmed by Channel 4 launching an East End street market with Mary Portas - as well as being seen playing along to the Nocturne Penny Farthing races. Don't miss them!

More info: http://www.urban75.org/offline/mrs-mills-experience-april-2013.html
Facebook event: https://www.facebook.com/events/423475621077292/


----------



## Dr Nookie (Apr 17, 2013)

What do you mean, hipster free? Da Nookie, who will be there, shall be looking hip as fuck in full pearly king attire!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 17, 2013)

When's it start? I have to demolish Badgers in a game of tennis de table first.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> When's it start? I have to demolish Badgers in a game of tennis de table first.


that shouldn't take long


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> When's it start? I have to demolish Badgers in a game of tennis de table first.


We're onstage around 10pm. DJs from 8pm.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 17, 2013)

marty21 said:


> that shouldn't take long


True, but I have to offer him some hope.


editor said:


> We're onstage around 10pm. DJs from 8pm.


Cheers.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Apr 18, 2013)

Just had an American friend ask 'what's a Cockney knees up?' - she looked mightily unimpressed when I explained!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> Just had an American friend ask 'what's a Cockney knees up?' - she looked mightily unimpressed when I explained!


You could've made some filth up!


----------



## Dr Nookie (Apr 18, 2013)

Filth, involving cocks and knees?! Is there such thing as patella porn?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> Filth, involving cocks and knees?! Is there such thing as patella porn?


You could've told them about pearly kings and where the pearls go.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2013)

We're on about 10 tonight and We're being *filmed*!

Hope to see some of you there


----------



## Dr Nookie (Apr 18, 2013)

Am more than a little miffed that all three of the friends who were due to come along to this with me have blown me out! Bastardos! But in the spirit of the 'going to gigs on your own' thread I started the other day, I'm fucking coming along anyway!

Do give me a kindly wave!


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2013)

We're all set! Onstage in around an hour.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2013)

That was fun - thanks to all those who came down!






http://www.urban75.org/blog/mrs-mills-experience-bring-music-hall-to-the-brixton-albert/


----------

